# Fibres in culture dish



## moocat (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Crystal and welcome to FF

Just wondering if you had ever come across fibres in a culture dish before? and if yes what could have caused this? i have recently had my first IVF-ES attempt. I had 16 eggs retrieved. All 8 of my eggs fertilised normally, but only 1 divided and made a 2 cell embryo. The rest of my embryos arrested. Because of this the clinic advised embryo transfer on day 2, which we had, but unfortunately it was a BFN.

We were obviously concerned about my egg quality because so many of my egg had not divided. During our follow up consultation the consultant mentioned that the embryologist had noticed some sort of fibres in the culture dish. She said that they were worried that this may have affect the embryo's and sent the dish and culture fluid for microbiology examination. All the tests were negative for infection. They also mention that one other patient's embryos were similarly affected. Because of this they had informed HFEA and the dish manufacturers. 

Although we are obviously relieved that it doesn't seem to be a problem with my eggs, we are curious to know if this may have also affected the remaining embryo and contributed to our negative result. 

Any advice you could give would be gratefully received!! 
Many thanks


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

moocat said:


> Hi Crystal and welcome to FF
> 
> Just wondering if you had ever come across fibres in a culture dish before? and if yes what could have caused this? i have recently had my first IVF-ES attempt. I had 16 eggs retrieved. All 8 of my eggs fertilised normally, but only 1 divided and made a 2 cell embryo. The rest of my embryos arrested. Because of this the clinic advised embryo transfer on day 2, which we had, but unfortunately it was a BFN.
> 
> ...


Hello,

This does sound an unusual situtation but it sounds as if your clinic has been very upfront about it and has complied with all the strict rules that we have to follow re reporting it to the HFEA etc. Once reported to the HFEA then an alert goes round to all clinics so it may be interesting to ask your clinic if they receieved any further feedback.

It sounds as if they are using the words `fibres` to describe what they are seeing and it is therefore difficult to comment on it, but it is good news that the infection screens came back clear.

Best wishes


----------

